# heading to emmaville/glen innis at christmas



## BIGBANG (Nov 6, 2012)

hey guys just wondering although i know its a long shot, i am heading to emmaville near glenn innis in northern NSW and was wondereing if anyone on here lived there and wanted to go out herping, i plan on doing a bit while i'm up there as my brother lives on 20,000 acres and said there are plenty of reptiles up there, mainly brown snakes but i'm keen to have a look at night and see if i can find a diamond python.
what other snakes can i expect to come across while i'm up there (he found a dead bandy bandy this morning so i know they are there)? and if anyone lived up there are there any places that you would recommend going to find some scaley friends?


----------



## Gruni (Nov 6, 2012)

You'll be just round the corner.  Although I'm spending Christmas in Bris but home for NYE.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 6, 2012)

There aren't any diamond pythons in that area.


----------



## BIGBANG (Nov 6, 2012)

Pseudo said:


> There aren't any diamond pythons in that area.


I beg to differ!!! Buy brother said an 8 foot diamond was pulled out of a shearing shed a few weeks ago, 8 km as the crow flies from his house, in saying that I didn't see a photo of it it is what my brother told me! What other pythons are around there

- - - Updated - - -



Gruni said:


> You'll be just round the corner.  Although I'm spending Christmas in Bris but home for NYE.


I'll be there from boxing day till the 2nd jan


----------



## Gruni (Nov 6, 2012)

Apart from the usual browns and red bellies there are Spotted pythons around Emmaville/Ashford. Go to the Ashford caves and you can check out the bat colony. If you weren't so pressed for time could ave met up for a beer and put a face to the typing.


----------



## BIGBANG (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah was planning on being there longer but the missus can't get out of work so gotta head back earlier than we wanted


----------



## Gruni (Nov 6, 2012)

Probably won't work out this time around but if you are up again with some time I'd jump at the chance to hook up and have a look around.


----------



## BIGBANG (Nov 6, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Probably won't work out this time around but if you are up again with some time I'd jump at the chance to hook up and have a look around.



no worries mate, my brother lives up there so am up there occasionally, thanks anyway


----------

